# Newb-Proof Plants



## Dragonmage (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of using plants in my to-be 10 gallon for a betta and I was wondering what plants both thrive in betta temperature water and are pretty much idiot proof to keep? I have zero experience with water plants, so I don't want to make this any more complicated than it needs to be to keep the betta healthy and happy. This will also have to be a lidded tank almost constantly if not constantly due to the fact that I have cats too and I don't want any curious kitty paws in my tank.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm guessing you have a heater and this is going to be a pretty low light tank. Java fern would work, java moss, marimo moss balls and anubias are good low light plants.


----------



## Dragonmage (Jun 20, 2015)

I think low to moderate light as the tank is probably going to be on a table on the south side of the house near a window. Of course, I know not a thing about the plant part of this. What substrate works best with those plants? I also do have a heater. Like I said, I want my fish to be comfortable.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

The ones I listed dont need anything special, the marimo balls will just sit on the bottom and the rest do best when tied or weighted by an ornament or piece of driftwood. Anubias can even be floated and I've heard it will do better in natural light. So any substrate will do, most aquarium plants do fine in just sand or gravel anyway.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Java Moss. I've also had quite good luck with Lace Fern (I think this is also called Water Sprite), all you need to do is stick it into some sand or gravel with a root tab, and my Cryptocoryne Beckettii is growing really well in the same conditions (gravel substrate, root tabs and single lamp).


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

Java anything is great and fool proof.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Marimo is not a moss but a specialized for of slow growing hair algae. It prefers cooler waters and low light but can be kept in a shaded area in a medium light tank. It needs rotates once every 7-14 days so the bottom of it gets some light or the underside will turn brown. Its very undemanding and can live in a cup of water in your fridge if it just gets some periodic indirect sun light. A lot of people use it in their betta tanks so it can tolerate the 80F temps. Marimo's fine hairs make it a magnet for debris particles. For cleaning remove the wall and run it under cool to tank temp range tap water, ring/squeeze it out in your hands several times. It can be put directly back into tank after but I let it float in a bowl of dechlorinated water first.
As an algae it will not tolerate any form of algaecide such as bleach or peroxide dips, or seachem excel dosings. If it gets infested by another algae you need to manually remove the invasive algae and correct what ever causes the algae issue in the tank.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Anubias are a wonderful choice. Very hardy, lots of different ones to choose from, and my bettas often hang out on the broad leaves


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

Ive managed to grow beautiful Dwarf Hairgrass.....but I have killed all the Java Moss I had. Turned brown and started rotting. QQ


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

ApochSaint said:


> Ive managed to grow beautiful Dwarf Hairgrass.....but I have killed all the Java Moss I had. Turned brown and started rotting. QQ


Did you tie it tightly to mes/decor/wood/rock? tieing it too tightly can kill it.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Did you tie it tightly to mes/decor/wood/rock? tieing it too tightly can kill it.


Nope not at all. Some of it was tied some.of it was just floating. All of it died. 

I also killed my anubias

I'm using finnex planted + led lights
eco complete substrate


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, when I was deciding between the Planted+ and the Stingray the Finnex person told me the Planted+ was too much for Anubias, Java Moss and the many low-light plants in my 20 long and 10. Fixtures would less than 4" from the top of the tallest Anubias. He said it would work if I added floating plants to break up the light.

I asked Bama Plants if Anubias can have too much light and he said people often have trouble with Anubias for that reason.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea. I figured it was why. Gonna prob do a highlight Co2 set up and get redplants and micro sword. Just don't know a good Co2 system to get. 

I hijacked this thread a little and I am sorry


----------

